# Civil PE Updated Materials



## env26 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am planning on taking the CA Civil PE exam in April 2013 and want to purchase books soon. Should I wait until later this year just in case they come out with any updated versions of study materials?

I plan on buying the CERM 12th ed., NCEES Water Resurces Questions, Surveying Principles by Cuomo, and the Hiner manual.

Please let me know if any of these books might be updated so I can know to put a hold on buying them. Advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## amy58103 (Mar 3, 2012)

NCEES revised its list of Design Standards in January 2012, after CERM-12 was published. I'd have to assume that Lindeburg will be revising the CERM this year to comply with the changes, so if you want the latest and greastest reference manual on exam day, I'd hold off on buying the CERM. In the meantime you could use the NCEES test outline and old college textbooks to start studying for your depth module. However, from your post I'm guessing your depth module will be water resources? If that is correct, the change in design standards really shouldn't affect you, and the CERM-12 would probably be enough to get you through the breadth session.


----------



## env26 (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be taking the depth in water resources. I guess I'll wait to buy the CERM until maybe August. In the meantime, I could probably buy the Cuomo surveying book and the Hiner seismic manual since those don't seem to be upated often.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Mar 12, 2012)

It's depends on what you're taking for depth. I'm doing Construction and have no fears walking into that exam with the 12th edition and ACI 318-08. But what if I had ACI 318-05? Same thing. Just know it and knock that exam out of the park. Now if I was a Structures depth that's different, but only for the PM exam. You're doing Water? Then forget about the new design standards and just buy what you need now and study like you're out of your mind.

thanks,

Jason


----------

